# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Ministeriltä tunnustus foorumillemme

## Eira

Liikenne- ja viestintäministeri Susanna Huovinen mainitsi tervehdyksessään AKT:n XIV edustajakokouksen avajaisissa Helsingissä 1.6.2006 mm. seuraavaa:

Yhteistyötä tiivistettävä - Huovinen haluaa tiivistää yhteistyötä edelleen:




> "...Tämä sopii mielestäni hyvin vuoden alusta toimintansa aloittaneen joukkoliikennefoorumin toimenkuvaan. Odotan foorumilta nimenomaan rakentavaa ja avointa keskustelua sekä ideoita joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseksi.
> 
> - Tiedän, että olette olleet aktiivisesti mukana niin joukkoliikennefoorumissa, samoin kuin johdollani kokoontuvassa logistiikkafoorumissa. Kiitän tästä tärkeästä panoksestanne, toivon edelleenkin hyvää yhteistyötä kanssanne!"


Ministeri muisti tosin väärin, foorumi aloitti toimintansa vuosi sitten eikä vuoden alusta, mutta on ilahduttavaa todeta, että foorumiamme arvostetaan ja seurataan aktiivisesti valtakunnan korkeimman joukkoliikennepäättäjän paikalta!

Ministeri Huovisen tervehdyspuhe kokonaisuudessaan tässä:

----------


## kuukanko

Taisi ministeri kuitenkin tarkoittaa oman ministeriönsä joukkoliikennefoorumia:
http://www.mintc.fi/scripts/cgiip.ex...elitemid=12318

----------


## Lauri Räty

Liikenne- ja viestintäministeri Huovinen ei suinkaan muistanut foorumin perustamisajankohtaa väärin, eikä myöskään tarkoittanut tätä keskusteluareenaa. Ministeri Huovisen tarkoittama foorumi on kyllä nimetty samalla nimellä kuin tämä keskustelupalsta, mutta on korkean tason työryhmä jonka tarkoituksena on pohtia joukkoliikenteen ongelmia ja kehittämistä.

Lisätietoja löytyy LVM:n verkkosivuilta .

----------

